# Neues Unterforum: Music & Co



## Bloodletting (14. Oktober 2009)

Heyho Leute.

Buffed ist ja inzwischen nicht nur ein einfaches MMO-Forum, es geht auch um PC-Technik, um Familiäres, Zwischenmenschliches, Politisches, Religiöses und um ... Kekse!
Aber egal .... was haltet ihr von einem Forum, in dem man über die neuesten Alben diskutieren kann, über Musikgenres, über Instrumente und all dem, was so mit Musik zu tun hat. Ich dachte da an ein verkleinertes Metalhammer-Forum. Wer es sich mal angucken will: http://forum.metal-hammer.de/

Da ist natürlich alles nochmal haarklein gedliedert, aber so in etwa könnte man es machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und jetzt sagt mal, was ihr davon haltet. Vielleicht wird ZAM ja darauf aufmerksam, wenn es positiv aufgenommen wird.

Grüße.


----------



## Sascha_BO (14. Oktober 2009)

ums kurz zu machen: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So´n bißchen mehr Ordnung durch zusätzliche Unterforen (gerade bei einem großen Gebiet wie Musik) kann eigentlich nie schaden.


EDIT: Wo finde ich denn das Kekse-Unterforum?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (14. Oktober 2009)

wurd doch schon mal abgeschmettert die anfrage oder nich?

und ach ja, falsches forum


----------



## Razyl (14. Oktober 2009)

Dagegen, weil buffed.de nun mal ein Portal für Online-Spiele ist. Ich denke, dass Gott & Die Welt Forum reicht dafür vollkommen aus. Mehr Unterportale bedeutet auch mehr Stress für die Mods und mehr Unübersichtlichtkeit.


----------



## Manoroth (14. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dagegen, weil buffed.de nun mal ein Portal für Online-Spiele ist. Ich denke, dass Gott & Die Welt Forum reicht dafür vollkommen aus. Mehr Unterportale bedeutet auch mehr Stress für die Mods und mehr Unübersichtlichtkeit.



im gegenteil. die mods finden sich dadurch auch besser zurecht und das ganze wird eher übersichtlicher.

ich persönlich finde es ne super idee


----------



## Kronas (14. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dagegen, weil buffed.de nun mal ein Portal für Online-Spiele ist. Ich denke, dass Gott & Die Welt Forum reicht dafür vollkommen aus. Mehr Unterportale bedeutet auch mehr Stress für die Mods und mehr Unübersichtlichtkeit.


wenn ein browsergame ein forum bekommt dann musik auch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (14. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> wenn ein browsergame ein forum bekommt dann musik auch!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Browsergames haben aber immerhin noch den Bezug zu Onlinespielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (14. Oktober 2009)

Es gibt sogar ein Unterforum für Designer ... hallo? ;D


----------



## chopi (14. Oktober 2009)

*Buffed.de - Das Portal für Online-Spiele*

Bin dagegen,wenn du über Musik reden willst,bitte schön,du hast doch dein Metallhammerforum,aber hier passt es ganz und garnicht rein.
Wenn die Mods mehr Arbeit haben, kann ich zwar viel besser rumtrollen,aber hab für nein gestimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Kronas schrieb:


> wenn ein browsergame ein forum bekommt dann musik auch! tongue.gif



Das Browsergame hat sogar nen eigenen Buffedserver,da isses logisch,dass Buffed das Game so gut wie möglich pusht,wenns Geld daran verdient 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Floyder (14. Oktober 2009)

Finde ich eine gute Idee, bin auf jeden Fall dafür.


----------



## Totemwächter (14. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin auch Dagegen, da buffend kein "Jugend" forum oder so ist! Es ist und bleibt ein Forum für MMOs und sonstige spiel!
Wie du schon sagstes das hier Zwischenmenschliche "problem" besprochen werde ist aber nicht der sinn des forums was aber gerne misachtet wird !


----------



## Jokkerino (14. Oktober 2009)

Würde ich auf jeden fall benutzen, gibt ja unzähle Thread über alle Themen der Musik und ein solches Unterforum würde Gott&Die welt unheimlich entlasten und dem Überblick helfen.


----------



## Maladin (14. Oktober 2009)

Ich verschiebe die Umfrage ins Vorschlagsforum. 

/wink maladin


----------



## Bloodletting (14. Oktober 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Ich verschiebe die Umfrage ins Vorschlagsforum.



Und damit ins Nirvana ... egal ... wird Gott & die Welt weiter vollgemüllt.


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

ich fänds eigentlich ne ganz dufte idee


----------



## Bloodletting (14. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich fänds eigentlich ne ganz dufte idee



Ich werd am 16. nen Thread fürs neue Rammstein-album öffnen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und dann kommt bald nen neues von BMTH und Atreyu ...
Von den ganzen Threads, die man wegen einer einzigen Band öffnen könnte ganz zu schweigen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Gab doch mal nen B.O.-Thread, oder? Der war gut ...*schwelg*)


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Ich werd am 16. nen Thread fürs neue Rammstein-album öffnen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



achja....das album zieh ich mir heute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (14. Oktober 2009)

Wär dafür, aber wenn bitte Musik allgemein und nicht nur Metal. -.-


----------



## Bloodletting (14. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Wär dafür, aber wenn bitte Musik allgemein und nicht nur Metal. -.-



Ja so war das beabsichtigt.
Irgendwas brauch man ja zum Flamen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Oktober 2009)

dafür ohne frage


----------



## Bloodletting (14. Oktober 2009)

Ich werde mal eine PM an ZAM schicken ... er wird wohl nein sagen, aber egal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Ich werde mal eine PM an ZAM schicken ... er wird wohl nein sagen, aber egal.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



einen versuch ist es wert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (14. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> einen versuch ist es wert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Joar ist raus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redstorm (14. Oktober 2009)

dafürrrrr


----------



## Falathrim (14. Oktober 2009)

Es wurde eben etwas über die Designer gesagt, die ein eigenes Unterforum  bekommen haben:

Die Typen haben einfach so extrem genervt und abgespammt, dass sie einfach nicht mehr tragbar waren im Gott und die Welt. Ausserdem kamen da ganze Mobbingaktionen etc...und anstatt sie zu bannen, wurden sie supportet ;D Ausserdem ist Designen und Webart etwas vollkommen anderes als sich sinnlos über Musik zu unterhalten...;D

Ich find ein Musik-Unterforum unschön...ich finds schon nervig dass für jedes Festival/jede Musikrichtung/jede Band/blah ein eigener Thread erstellt wird. Dafür gibt es im WWW schon mehr als genug...sogar Leecherseiten für die Leute die das machen ;D
Metalhammer wurde ja schon als Beispiel genannt...ich finds immer kontraproduktiv, wenn Internetseiten ihre Offtopic-Foren immer weiter ausbauen, dann geht einfach die Spezifität verloren (Stichwort OGame-Forum ;D)

Lieber ein bis zwei Sammelthreads zum Thema Musik, die regelmäßig kontrolliert werden


----------



## Bloodletting (14. Oktober 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Ich find ein Musik-Unterforum unschön...ich finds schon nervig dass für jedes Festival/jede Musikrichtung/jede Band/blah ein eigener Thread erstellt wird. Dafür gibt es im WWW schon mehr als genug...sogar Leecherseiten für die Leute die das machen ;D
> Metalhammer wurde ja schon als Beispiel genannt...ich finds immer kontraproduktiv, wenn Internetseiten ihre Offtopic-Foren immer weiter ausbauen, dann geht einfach die Spezifität verloren (Stichwort OGame-Forum ;D)



Es gibt vielleicht 2 ordentliche Offtopic-Foren. (Design und G&W) Forenspiele zähle ich jetzt mal einfach nicht mit.

Und wenn du so ans Thema gehst, dass hier keine Threads eröffnet werden, wenn es irgendwo anders im WWW schon einen gibt ... na dann GZ, Buffed-Forum kann geschlossen werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Oktober 2009)

go blodi setz dich für uns musik nerds ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (15. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> go blodi setz dich für uns musik nerds ein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ein Herz für Musik-Fanatiker!


----------



## Falathrim (15. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Es gibt vielleicht 2 ordentliche Offtopic-Foren. (Design und G&W) Forenspiele zähle ich jetzt mal einfach nicht mit.
> 
> Und wenn du so ans Thema gehst, dass hier keine Threads eröffnet werden, wenn es irgendwo anders im WWW schon einen gibt ... na dann GZ, Buffed-Forum kann geschlossen werden.
> 
> ...


Und das hier ist ein ordentliches Unterforum, in dem jeder seine Meinung einfach nur äußern kann, ohne dass darüber groß diskutiert wird.

Aber egal. Zum ersten:

Was ist für dich Off-Topic? Wenn alles gemeint ist, was nicht direkt mit Onlinegames oder Buffed zu tun hat, dann würde ich doch wirklich darum bitten meinen geliebten PC Technik-Bereich hinzuzufügen ;D

Zum zweiten: Es geht einfach darum, dass dieses Forum im Endeffekt ein Forum für Onlinegames und zumindest Onlineanwendungen und Computerzeug, was auch immer. Musik ist da finde ich doch eine durchaus andere Richtung, das zwar einerseits jeden anspricht, andererseits aber auch schon wieder garkeinen ;D


----------



## Bloodletting (15. Oktober 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Was ist für dich Off-Topic? Wenn alles gemeint ist, was nicht direkt mit Onlinegames oder Buffed zu tun hat, dann würde ich doch wirklich darum bitten meinen geliebten PC Technik-Bereich hinzuzufügen ;D
> 
> Zum zweiten: Es geht einfach darum, dass dieses Forum im Endeffekt ein Forum für Onlinegames und zumindest Onlineanwendungen und Computerzeug, was auch immer. Musik ist da finde ich doch eine durchaus andere Richtung, das zwar einerseits jeden anspricht, andererseits aber auch schon wieder garkeinen ;D



Wenn Offtopic das ist, was nicht mit Buffed und Onlinegames gemeint ist, dann bitte weg mit dem Diablo Forum. (Ich bin mir überings sicher, dass das Buffed nur eingerichtet hat, um Blizzard den Zuckern in den Hintern zu Pusten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Ich sehe da das Design-Forum, das Diablo-Forum und das vllt. baldige Musik-Forum auf exakt gleicher Stufe.



> das zwar einerseits jeden anspricht, andererseits aber auch schon wieder garkeinen ;D



Das ist ein Wiederspruch ansich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und Musik gibts immer neu und immer neue Events. Das wird nie langweilig.
Im Technik-Forum gibt es ausser dem Zusammenstellungsthread keinen Thread, der disskusionstechnisch irgendwie zu gebrauchen ist, da man das in jedem anderen Forum mit Technikbereich auch findet.
Irgentwann gab es einfach jeden Fehler, jeden Absturz und jedes Problem. 
Und wenn wir ehrlich sind, werden die meissten Fehler mit nicht-MMOs im Gott&die Welt geklärt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




UND der für Buffed wichtigste Punkt: Das neue Unterforum gibt mindestens 2 klicks mehr pro Person, die da rein will. Und mehr Traffic ... also gleichbedeutend mit Werbeeinnahmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Ein Herz für Musik-Fanatiker!


Macht ne Gruppe auf

Die Musik-Fanatiker


----------



## Bloodletting (15. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Macht ne Gruppe auf
> 
> Die Musik-Fanatiker



Wenn man ehrlich ist, sind Gruppen nur eine Art Mini-Titel für das MyBuffed Profil.
In den allerwenigsten entwickelte sich eine Diskussion. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Wenn man ehrlich ist, sind Gruppen nur eine Art Mini-Titel für das MyBuffed Profil.
> In den allerwenigsten entwickelte sich eine Diskussion.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


na und^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Oktober 2009)

und haste schon ne rückmeldung bekommen bloodletting?


----------



## Bloodletting (15. Oktober 2009)

Nope. Leider noch nicht.


----------



## ZAM (15. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Nope. Leider noch nicht.



Demokratie funktioniert manchmal - aber mir sinds noch zu wenig Stimmen. Ähnlich wie beim EQ2 und FF-Forum...


----------



## Bloodletting (15. Oktober 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Demokratie funktioniert manchmal - aber mir sinds noch zu wenig Stimmen. Ähnlich wie beim EQ2 und FF-Forum...



Ok, was hälst Du davon, den Thread für 2-3 Tage ins Gott&die Welt zu schieben? Hier guckt ja kaum einer rein.


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Oktober 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Demokratie funktioniert manchmal - aber mir sinds noch zu wenig Stimmen. Ähnlich wie beim EQ2 und FF-Forum...



meine stimme zählt 100000 mal xD los macht ein musik forum auf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (16. Oktober 2009)

Hab den Thread mal verschoben - zwecks allgemeinem Interesse. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gruß,
Teal


----------



## Bloodletting (16. Oktober 2009)

Teal schrieb:


> Hab den Thread mal verschoben - zwecks allgemeinem Interesse.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Dankeschön. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Hey: Ein Mod, den ich noch nicht kenne! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (16. Oktober 2009)

dafür <3


----------



## Jokkerino (18. Oktober 2009)

Absolute Mehrheit, immernoch : >


----------



## Bloodletting (19. Oktober 2009)

Is ja schon runter gerutscht...

Wieviele Votes will ZAM eigentlich?! :X


----------



## Shaxul (19. Oktober 2009)

Hab auch mal für "Ja" gestimmt. Ganz einfach deshalb, weil sich die ganzen Musik-Threads sonst irgendwo zwischen den "Hilfe mein Hamster hat Akne"- und "Wie lange habt ihr euch heute morgen die Zähne geputzt"-Threads verlieren.

edit: die buffed-Mitarbeiter haben doch sogar eine eigene (und recht interessante) Rubrik, in der jede Woche Alben vorgestellt und auf MMO-Tauglichkeit geprüft werden. Wieso dann nicht ein eigenes Unterforum?


----------



## chopi (19. Oktober 2009)

Shaxul schrieb:


> edit: die buffed-Mitarbeiter haben doch sogar eine eigene (und recht *interessante*) Rubrik, in der *jede Woche* Alben vorgestellt und auf MMO-Tauglichkeit *geprüft werden*. Wieso dann nicht ein eigenes Unterforum?


Die Wörter,die deine Aussage witzig machen hab ich mal in fett dargestellt.
Die Rubrik fällt übrigens nicht unter "Gute Musik vorstellen" sondern unter "Werbung" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (19. Oktober 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Die Wörter,die deine Aussage witzig machen hab ich mal in fett dargestellt.
> Die Rubrik fällt übrigens nicht unter "Gute Musik vorstellen" sondern unter "Werbung"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dass der Buffed-Musiktipp nicht gerade vor lauter Genialität strotz, sollte man von alleine erkennen.^^


----------



## Minastirit (19. Oktober 2009)

Positiv:
- es gibt 2millionen bands die alle in gott und die welt landen .. so hats einen ort 
- man kann über seine musik gruppe diskutieren ohne das irgend wer nutzlosen mist spammt (bestes beispiel ist meiner meinung nach das designer forum, seit es dort ist spammen viel weniger leute nutzlosen mist hinein)
- mehr traffic = mehr werbung = am ende mehr einnahmen
- mods müssen sich nicht über die 200 Wann ist wacken? wer kommt ans wacken? war wer am rar? den kopf zerbrechen

negativ:
- ein aufwand am anfang ein neues forum zu platzieren

schlusswort:
ich denke buffed ist schon lange nicht mehr das was damals blasc war.
Es gibt musik tipps, hinweise auch zu offline games, mybuffed und vieles mehr.

Da finde ich ist eine erweiterung besonders im Forum nur sinnvoll. Grössere Community -> Mehr interessensgruppen -> grösseres Forum.

Ich wäre ja auch für ein Abschnitt : "Diverse Games" und dort Unterforen zu den beliebtesten sonstig spielen. Muss ja nicht zwingend ein gut struckturierte ablage sein was das anbelangt.
Mehr ein Diverses -> final fantasy -> [post 1 - xx] 

Hochachtungsvoll MinaZ


----------



## Shaxul (20. Oktober 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Die Wörter,die deine Aussage witzig machen hab ich mal in fett dargestellt.
> Die Rubrik fällt übrigens nicht unter "Gute Musik vorstellen" sondern unter "Werbung"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



haha, da bin ich doch tatsächlich beim Schleimen ertappt worden! Wir wollen doch aber das Musik-Unterforum, also psst!!

edit: Die letzte Mastodon-Scheibe ist mal dort vorgestellt worden, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. Das man sich solcher Musik in der buffed-Redaktion annimmt, finde ich dann doch ziemlich cool und lobenswert.


----------



## Bloodletting (20. Oktober 2009)

Insgesammt ist der Musikgeschmack der Buffies recht positiv.
Sind zwar einige Fehltritte dabei, aber hey ... über Geschmack lässt sich nicht streiten.^^


----------



## Shaxul (20. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Insgesammt ist der Musikgeschmack der Buffies recht positiv.
> Sind zwar einige Fehltritte dabei, aber hey ... über Geschmack lässt sich nicht streiten.^^



Aber sehr wohl diskutieren, also her mit dem Unterforum! : D

Um noch mal ein Argument zu bringen: Wenn alle Musik-Threads ordentlich in einer Rubrik untegrebracht sind, wird auch seltener mal ein unnötiger Thread eröffnet bzw. die Leute beteiligen sich an den Vorhandenen -> Mehr Übersichtlichkeit für alle und weniger Stress für die Mods!


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Oktober 2009)

ich zähl mich jetzt ja auch zu den eher fanatischen musikfans und ich brauch mein leben lang keine drogen solang ich musik hab aber ich sehe hier das problem das dann die metaler ins hiphopforum wandern da alles zuflamen was das für ne minderwertige, schwachsinnige und dumme musik ist und dann die hiphoper aus rache das selbe machen und das den leiben langen tag.
Und wenn das nicht kommt dann muss immer irgnendwo son trollo sein"boa ey ich find die musik aber scheiße" dazwischenposten.
Von dem Aionlvlingservice-spammer mal abgesehen XD


----------



## Alion (20. Oktober 2009)

Braucht es wirklich ein Musikforum?
Zudem wird hier schon gelabert, dass es für jede Musikrichtung ein Unterforum geben soll. Wenn überhaupt dann nur ein Musikforum.
So viele Musikthreds gibt es hier jetzt auch nicht, ausserdem hat Buffed mit Musik nicht wirklich viel zu tun.
Deshalb dagegen. Wenn ihr über Musik diskutieren wollt, erstellt einen Thred im Gott & die Welt oder geht in ein Musikforum.
Sonst haben wir hier am Schluss zustände wie damal im Giga Forum. 100 Unterforen zu 100 Themen.


----------



## Bloodletting (20. Oktober 2009)

Nüscht mit Extraforum für HipHop.
Alle Threads in eines rein.

Und irgendwie ist das einzige Argument nur "Buffed hat wenig mit Musik zu tun" ... hats mit Design auch, das Argument ist Mist.^^


----------



## dragon1 (20. Oktober 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Demokratie funktioniert manchmal - aber mir sinds noch zu wenig Stimmen. Ähnlich wie beim EQ2 und FF-Forum...


Buffed als demokratie??? xD Zomg lol


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Oktober 2009)

hat ZAM nicht mal gesagt das Buffed eigendlcih ne Diktatur ist?


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

er bezeichnet sich doch selbst als foren-diktator 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (20. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> er bezeichnet sich doch selbst als foren-diktator
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Keine einwaende, eure ehren.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> hat ZAM nicht mal gesagt das Buffed eigendlcih ne Diktatur ist?



Menstruation! Menstruation!
Ähh, ich meine Revolution. Hauptsache es fließt Blut! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (20. Oktober 2009)

Alion schrieb:


> Braucht es wirklich ein Musikforum?
> Zudem wird hier schon gelabert, dass es für jede Musikrichtung ein Unterforum geben soll. Wenn überhaupt dann nur ein Musikforum.
> So viele Musikthreds gibt es hier jetzt auch nicht, ausserdem hat Buffed mit Musik nicht wirklich viel zu tun.
> Deshalb dagegen. Wenn ihr über Musik diskutieren wollt, erstellt einen Thred im Gott & die Welt oder geht in ein Musikforum.
> Sonst haben wir hier am Schluss zustände wie damal im Giga Forum. 100 Unterforen zu 100 Themen.


Seh ich ebenso. Noch mehr Unterforen sind eh unnötig, besonders in einem Forum wo es um Onlinespiele geht.


----------



## Bloodletting (20. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Seh ich ebenso. Noch mehr Unterforen sind eh unnötig, besonders in einem Forum wo es um Onlinespiele geht.



Wie oft wollt ihr das "Argument" noch bringen? Langsam wirds langweilig ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (20. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Wie oft wollt ihr das "Argument" noch bringen? Langsam wirds langweilig ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja das Problem ist eben, dass es überzeugender ist als alles was ihr zu bieten habt :> 
Es ist eben kein Musikforum hier, Punkt ;D


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Oktober 2009)

aber mehr Bandbreite an Themen = mehr klicks = mehr werbeeinnahmen also gut für buffed und was gut für buffed ist, ist gut für uns :>


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Ja das Problem ist eben, dass es überzeugender ist als alles was ihr zu bieten habt :>
> Es ist eben kein Musikforum hier, Punkt ;D



es ist auch kein designer oder pc forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (20. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> es ist auch kein designer oder pc forum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Zu Design: Wie gesagt, das Unterforum wurde nur erstellt weil die Designer sich so krasse Flame- und Spamwars geliefert haben dass es nicht mehr auszuhalten war.
Und PC-Technik...die Leute die hier surfen spielen mit dem PC...wenn sie hilfe brauchen weil z.B. Windows abspackt, werden sie hier geholfen. Und als kleinen Extra-Service bekommen sie auch noch PC-Zusammenstellungen von uns ;D


----------



## Razyl (20. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Wie oft wollt ihr das "Argument" noch bringen? Langsam wirds langweilig ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Es ist nunmal die Wahrheit. Ein Technik-Forum hat seinen Sinn, da die meisten MMOs nunmal auf den PC laufen und einige Leute aus der Community nicht soviel Ahnung haben in Umgang mit PCs, wie andere. Das Designer-Forum ist nur entstanden, weil im Designthread mehr diskuttiert wurde um andere Sachen, als um wirkliche Forensignaturen whatever.


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Oktober 2009)

also einfach lösung wir eröffnen einfach 4,8 milliarden musikthreads und diskutieren tag und nacht bis zam uns ein forum gibtOo


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> also einfach lösung wir eröffnen einfach 4,8 milliarden musikthreads und diskutieren tag und nacht bis zam uns ein forum gibtOo



gute idee  ich mach den ersten
warum mögen weibliche rp spieler in wow auf dem server die aldor keine klassische musik?
so? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (20. Oktober 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Ja das Problem ist eben, dass es überzeugender ist als alles was ihr zu bieten habt :>



Wohl kaum.^^


----------



## chopi (20. Oktober 2009)

Ich will ein Trollforum,in dem ich dann Modrechte hab!
Ja [Drölfzehn]                


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 [100%]
Nein [0]  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 [0%]


----------



## Lillyan (20. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> also einfach lösung wir eröffnen einfach 4,8 milliarden musikthreads und diskutieren tag und nacht bis zam uns ein forum gibtOo


Du weißt, was das für die Leute heißt? :>


----------



## Deathstyle (20. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Du weißt, was das für die Leute heißt? :>



Hausparty bei Lilly?


----------



## Alion (20. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Und irgendwie ist das einzige Argument nur "Buffed hat wenig mit Musik zu tun" ... hats mit Design auch, das Argument ist Mist.^^


Ich sage es mal anders. Hier im Forum sehe ich nicht so viele Musikthreds, dass es sich lohnen würde ein eigenes Forum dafür auf zumachen.
Ausserdem ist Musik etwas so individuelles. Jeder mag etwas anderes. Das bietet ein sehr grosses Potential für Flames und Beleidigungen.


----------



## Deathstyle (20. Oktober 2009)

Alion schrieb:


> Ich sage es mal anders. Hier im Forum sehe ich nicht so viele Musikthreds, dass es sich lohnen würde ein eigenes Forum dafür auf zumachen.
> Ausserdem ist Musik etwas so individuelles. Jeder mag etwas anderes. Das bietet ein sehr grosses Potential für Flames und Beleidigungen.



Haben verschiedene Online Games in einem Board auch..


----------



## Bloodletting (20. Oktober 2009)

Alion schrieb:


> Ich sage es mal anders. Hier im Forum sehe ich nicht so viele Musikthreds, dass es sich lohnen würde ein eigenes Forum dafür auf zumachen.



Der 2te Rammstein-Thread wurde wegen der Begründung geschlossen, dass Buffed keine Plattform dafür wäre.
Der erste wurde geschlossen, weil es angeblich um Pornos, Dildos und illegales Vertreiben von MP3s ging.

Würden die Mods solchen Dingen ein wenig offener gegenüber stehen (Ich meine damit die Musik, nicht die drei aufgezählten Dinge), anstatt direkt alles zu closen, würden vielleicht auch mehr Threads eröffnet werden.



> Ausserdem ist Musik etwas so individuelles. Jeder mag etwas anderes. Das bietet ein sehr grosses Potential für Flames und Beleidigungen.



Siehe Deathstyle - und: Ohne Individualismus wären Foren sowas von unbrauchbar.


----------



## Razyl (20. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Der 2te Rammstein-Thread wurde wegen der Begründung geschlossen,* dass Buffed keine Plattform dafür wäre*.
> Der erste wurde geschlossen, weil es angeblich um Pornos, Dildos und illegales Vertreiben von MP3s ging.
> 
> Würden die Mods solchen Dingen ein wenig offener gegenüber stehen (Ich meine damit die Musik, nicht die drei aufgezählten Dinge), anstatt direkt alles zu closen, würden vielleicht auch mehr Threads eröffnet werden.


Und damit wäre das geklärt. Buffed ist ein Forum für Onlinespiele und nicht für Musik. Zudem würdet Ihr euhc im Forum eh nur anflamen, weil der eine Hip Hop hört, der andere dies...
Und warum sollten die Mods da gegenüber offener sein? Am ende besteht das halbe Forumsabteil hier nur noch aus hunderten Threads zu irgendwelchen Bands.


----------



## Minastirit (20. Oktober 2009)

najo so könnte man bei jedem reden

oh age of conan ist scheiss game was hat das mit online zu tun das spielt ja eh keiner.
und das mitm flame najo ob man das in nem eigenen forum oder allgemein im gott und die welt macht kommt ja auch nicht gross draufan


und ja für mich gehört musik zum zocken ... ein game basiert auf 3 hauptsäulen
1. geschichte 2. grafik 3. musik (und stimmen)

wow ohne mukke ohne ts ohne ingamesound .. wär nur halb so gut .. (gut ingamesound ist bei dem spiel etzt eher nerfig aber hat tozdem sequenzen drin wo ich sogar ton einschalte von wow)


----------



## Bloodletting (20. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und damit wäre das geklärt. Buffed ist ein Forum für Onlinespiele und nicht für Musik. Zudem würdet Ihr euhc im Forum eh nur anflamen, weil der eine Hip Hop hört, der andere dies...



Na dann löschen wir mal Gott&dieWelt, hat ja deiner Logik nach nichts mit Buffed zu tun.
Ich hab keine Ahnung, was Dich gebissen hat, aber dass in dem Forum nur rumgeflamet werden würde ist sowas von absolut übertrieben.
Da würde nicht mehr rumgeflamet werden als hier.



Razyl schrieb:


> Und warum sollten die Mods da gegenüber offener sein? Am ende besteht das halbe Forumsabteil hier nur noch aus hunderten Threads zu irgendwelchen Bands.



Und? Deshalb ja das neue Forum.

Der In Flames Thread ist inzwischen recht aktiv und wurde nicht geclosed. Er ist das perfekte Beispiel für viele Threads, die im Musikforum sein könnten.


----------



## Razyl (20. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Na dann löschen wir mal Gott&dieWelt, hat ja deiner Logik nach nichts mit Buffed zu tun.
> Ich hab keine Ahnung, was Dich gebissen hat, aber dass in dem Forum nur rumgeflamet werden würde ist sowas von absolut übertrieben.
> Da würde nicht mehr rumgeflamet werden als hier.
> 
> ...


Gott&Die Welt dreht sich um allgemeine Sachen, auch über normale Spiele. 
Und es ist nicht übertrieben, wenn man liest, was manche Leute hier ablassen, wenn jemand sich als "Hopper" outet etc. Und den Thread zu In Flames kann man auch closen.
Und Zam hat es ja geschrieben, zu wenig Resonanz bei der Umfrage... ergo, no Unterforum.


----------



## Bloodletting (20. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Gott&Die Welt dreht sich um allgemeine Sachen, auch über normale Spiele.



Aber nicht um Onlinespiele, also müsste man es nach deiner Auffassung schliessen.



Razyl schrieb:


> Und es ist nicht übertrieben, wenn man liest, was manche Leute hier ablassen, wenn jemand sich als "Hopper" outet etc.



Das gleiche kommt im WoW-Allgemein Forum 10x so oft vor. Und das pro Tag. Wo Menschen sind, gibts Stress, so ist das.



Razyl schrieb:


> Und den Thread zu In Flames kann man auch closen.



Warum? Nenne mir einen *vernünftigen Grund*, wieso der geschlossen werden sollte.



Razyl schrieb:


> Und Zam hat es ja geschrieben, zu wenig Resonanz bei der Umfrage... ergo, no Unterforum.



ZAM hat geschrieben, das er weitere Stimmen abwarten will.



Für mich hockst du die ganze Zeit auf dem einen Argument, was immerwieder aufgelöst wird, aber Du beharrst wie ein kleines Kind darauf, dass Buffed nur für MMOs da ist.


----------



## Razyl (20. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Aber nicht um Onlinespiele, also müsste man es nach deiner Auffassung schliessen.
> 
> Onlinespiele sind nicht nur MMOs, sondern auch CS, UT etc...
> 
> ...


----------



## BimmBamm (20. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und damit wäre das geklärt. Buffed ist ein Forum für Onlinespiele und nicht für Musik.



Außer mangelndem Interesse spricht überhaupt gar nichts gegen ein Musik-Forum. Andere Themen-Portale bieten neben Musik sogar Unterforen zu Sport und Literatur an (cinefacts).



> Zudem würdet Ihr euhc im Forum eh nur anflamen, weil der eine Hip Hop hört, der andere dies...



Das bliebe abzuwarten. Es funzt in anderen Portalen ohne größere Probleme - oder hälst Du generell das gesamte Buffed-Publikum für unreife Flamer?

Bekomme ich dann auch ein Filmforum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Razyl (20. Oktober 2009)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Das bliebe abzuwarten. Es funzt in anderen Portalen ohne größere Probleme - oder hälst Du generell das gesamte Buffed-Publikum für unreife Flamer?


Das gesamte? Nein, sicherlich nicht, aber einen großen Teil schon.

Edit:
Aber wenn wir schon bei Foren sind:
Ich wünsche mir ein extra Forumsabteil für allgemeine Spiele, mit Unterforen zu jedem Spielegenre. Danke im voraus.


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Oktober 2009)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Bekomme ich dann auch ein Filmforum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hau dohc mal die ganzen "Der beste FIlm ever" THreads mit empfehlungen voll

ich such eh wieder neue werke :>


----------



## Bloodletting (20. Oktober 2009)

> Onlinespiele sind nicht nur MMOs, sondern auch CS, UT etc...



Und hier gibt es so viele Threads mit Onlineshootern? Interessant, ich seh vielleicht einen im Monat.
Und einem im Quartal, der "necromanct" wird und dann einen close abbekommt.



> Genau und da die Mods sowieso kaum Stress haben und einige Leute auf deren Verlässlichkeit rumhacken machen wir natürlich noch ein Forum, wo genau das eintreten kann....



Wenn irgendwo beleidigt wird, oder ein Spamthread entsteht, wird der gemeldet und der Mod bekommt einen Link zum Thread. Fertig.
Ob hier im Gott&dieWelt gespammt wird, oder ein Forum weiter unten, ist exakt das Gleiche.



> Weil, alle anderen Threads auch geschlossen worden, wie sich mit einer bestimmten Band/Album auseinandergesetzt haben? Sucht euch ein Musikforum und gut ist.



Das ist ein Grund. Hab ich vorher schon beim Beispiel von Rammstein erleutert.



> Glaubst du wirklich, dass hier noch mindestens 1000 Stimmen dazu kommen? :X



Nö, aber schon jetzt zeichnet sich eine eindeutige Mehrheit ab.



> Und du kannst nicht lesen. Onlinespiele, das heißt nicht sofort MMOs. Wer sich unbedingt über Musik austauschen will kann doch ein Musik-Forum aufsuchen. Ist das denn so schwer?



Mhm ... und die Designer gehen zu DevianArt, die Nachtschwärmer (darunter du persönlich, als "Hauptspammer") können sich ins IRC verpissen, die unzählen Politik-Threads werden gelöscht, gibt ja n24.de dafür, wenn jemand ein Lied sucht, soll der gefälligst eine "Suche Lied"-Community suchen. Der Youtube-Thread muss auch gelöscht werden, die Videos gibts ja schon auf Youtube, man muss nur suchen.
Ich könnte noch eeeewig so weiter machen, aber ich hab langsam keine Lust mehr, dein ausgelutschtes "Bäääh, Buffed ist ein Onlinespiele-Forum"-Argument auseinander zu nehmen.


----------



## Razyl (20. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Mhm ... und die Designer gehen zu DevianArt, die Nachtschwärmer (darunter du persönlich, als "Hauptspammer") können sich ins IRC verpissen, die unzählen Politik-Threads werden gelöscht, gibt ja n24.de dafür, wenn jemand ein Lied sucht, soll der gefälligst eine "Suche Lied"-Community suchen. Der Youtube-Thread muss auch gelöscht werden, die Videos gibts ja schon auf Youtube, man muss nur suchen.
> Ich könnte noch eeeewig so weiter machen, aber ich hab langsam keine Lust mehr, dein ausgelutschtes "Bäääh, Buffed ist ein Onlinespiele-Forum"-Argument auseinander zu nehmen.


Weil der Nachtschwärmer ja auch wahnsinnig viel mit spammen zu tun hat bzw. weil die Leute, die täglich dort sind, ja auch spammen, nur weil sie sich unterhalten. Glückwunsch, du hast den Sinn des Threads nicht erfasst. Wie gesagt, wenn es ein Musikforum geben soll, erwarte ich auch ein Forum für allgemein Spiele, ein Film-Forum usw...
Und in ein paar Monaten gibt es eine menge Unterforen und keiner blickt mehr durch... wohoooo.
Und zu deiner deutlichen Mehrheit. Mehrheit ist derzeit egal, es haben bisher nur 79 Leute abgestimmt von einer 400.000-mann starken Community.


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Oktober 2009)

Forumsumfragen sind für die Bestimmung der Mehrheit in etwa so repräsentativ wie ein Esel auf dem Kilimandscharo für die Raumfahrt...


----------



## Bloodletting (20. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weil der Nachtschwärmer ja auch wahnsinnig viel mit spammen zu tun hat bzw. weil die Leute, die täglich dort sind, ja auch spammen, nur weil sie sich unterhalten. Glückwunsch, du hast den Sinn des Threads nicht erfasst. Wie gesagt, wenn es ein Musikforum geben soll, erwarte ich auch ein Forum für allgemein Spiele, ein Film-Forum usw...
> Und in ein paar Monaten gibt es eine menge Unterforen und keiner blickt mehr durch... wohoooo.
> Und zu deiner deutlichen Mehrheit. Mehrheit ist derzeit egal, es haben bisher nur 79 Leute abgestimmt von einer 400.000-mann starken Community.



Wovon ca. 380.000 nie einen Post in einem Forum gemacht haben, 15.000 im WoW-Forum unterwegs sind und der Rest verteilt sich einsam auf das übrig gebliebene.

Und ich meinte damit nicht, dass Nachtschwärmer ein reiner Spamthread ist, natürlich unterhält man sich da auch, aber das gleiche könnte man auch im IRC machen. Punkt.



Letztendlich ist egal, was hier drinne steht. ZAM interessiert nur, ob genug Interesse besteht, damit ordentlich Traffic rein kommt und die Werbeeinahmen steigen.


----------



## Lillyan (20. Oktober 2009)

Die Umfrage "War hat sich ein Musikforum gewünscht, bevor hier danach gefragt wurde" fände ich weit aufschlussreicher. Mir fehlt es nicht. Sollte Zam sich entschließen eines zu eröffnen, gut. Wenn nicht geht dem Forum denke ich nicht wirklich was verloren.



> ZAM interessiert nur, ob genug Interesse besteht, damit ordentlich Traffic rein kommt und die Werbeeinahmen steigen.


Ähm, ich denke nicht, nein... dann gäbe es sicherlich leichtere Wege 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Man muss schon schauen, dass das Forum nicht zu unübersichtlich wird und man die Ordnung in dem jeweiligen Forenteil wahren kann, etc..


----------



## Razyl (20. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Wovon ca. 380.000 nie einen Post in einem Forum gemacht haben, 15.000 im WoW-Forum unterwegs sind und der Rest verteilt sich einsam auf das übrig gebliebene.
> 
> Und ich meinte damit nicht, dass Nachtschwärmer ein reiner Spamthread ist, natürlich unterhält man sich da auch, aber das gleiche könnte man auch im IRC machen. Punkt.


Gut, dann schließen wir die gesamten Threads und dann gibt es auch kein Musikforum. Hab ich kein Problem damit, von mir aus. Und es ist egal ob 380.000 nie einen Post gemacht haben, sie gehören zur Community und haben damit auch ein Recht hier abzustimmen.



Lillyan schrieb:


> Die Umfrage "War hat sich ein Musikforum gewünscht, bevor hier danach gefragt wurde" fände ich weit aufschlussreicher. Mir fehlt es nicht. Sollte Zam sich entschließen eines zu eröffnen, gut. Wenn nicht geht dem Forum denke ich nicht wirklich was verloren.


Ich habe mir nie eines gewünscht. Auch ohne dieses Unterforum ist es manchmal ein wenig unübersichtlich hier.


----------



## Bloodletting (20. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Gut, dann schließen wir die gesamten Threads und dann gibt es auch kein Musikforum. Hab ich kein Problem damit, von mir aus. Und es ist egal ob 380.000 nie einen Post gemacht haben, sie gehören zur Community und haben damit auch ein Recht hier abzustimmen.



Ich finde nicht, das jemand zur Community gehört, der sich einmal registriert, was nachguckt und dann niemehr auftaucht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann kommen noch die ganzen gesperrten Accounts dazu ... da bleibt nicht viel Aktives mehr übrig.



Razyl schrieb:


> Ich habe mir nie eines gewünscht. Auch ohne dieses Unterforum ist es manchmal ein wenig unübersichtlich hier.



Dann machst Du was falsch. Über 15.000 Posts und immernoch kein Überblick?


----------



## Razyl (20. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Dann machst Du was falsch. Über 15.000 Posts und immernoch kein Überblick?


Wenn ich mir die gesamten Unterforen der MMOs anschaue, dann die allgemeinen MMOs etc... nein, mittlerweile interessiert mich aber kein MMO mehr (außer Battleforge, aber das Spiel interessiert ja buffed nicht mehr soviel), deshalb beschränke ich mich nur noch auf das Forum hier und die Forenspiele.


----------



## Bloodletting (20. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die gesamten Unterforen der MMOs anschaue, dann die allgemeinen MMOs etc... nein, mittlerweile interessiert mich aber kein MMO mehr (außer Battleforge, aber das Spiel interessiert ja buffed nicht mehr soviel), deshalb beschränke ich mich nur noch auf das Forum hier und die Forenspiele.



Exakt wie ich. Seit ich keine MMOs mehr spiele, hab ich alles unterhalb der "Rund um Buffed.de"-Foren minimiert.
Da gibs recht so nen kleinen Button, probier den mal.^^

Wie du dich hier dann nicht zurecht findest, ist mir ein Rätsel.
Bist vielleicht in zu vielen Foren auf einmal aktiv.


----------



## Razyl (20. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Exakt wie ich. Seit ich keine MMOs mehr spiele, hab ich alles unterhalb der "Rund um Buffed.de"-Foren minimiert.
> Da gibs recht so nen kleinen Button, probier den mal.^^
> 
> Wie du dich hier dann nicht zurecht findest, ist mir ein Rätsel.
> Bist vielleicht in zu vielen Foren auf einmal aktiv.


Damit ich am nächsten Tag bzw. nächstem Browserstart wieder alles minimiere? Nö, Forenspiele in einen Tab und Gott&die Welt und gut ist.


----------



## Bloodletting (20. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Damit ich am nächsten Tag bzw. nächstem Browserstart wieder alles minimiere? Nö, Forenspiele in einen Tab und Gott&die Welt und gut ist.



Na dann trifft das Argument der Unübersichtlichkeit auf dich ja nicht zu.


----------



## Shaxul (20. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> [...]Man muss schon schauen, dass das Forum nicht zu unübersichtlich wird und man die Ordnung in dem jeweiligen Forenteil wahren kann, etc..



Ganz genau, und deshalb denke ich dass ein spezielles Unterforum Sinn macht, da dann quasi alle Musikthreads übersichtlich in einer Rubrik untergebracht wären.


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Oktober 2009)

Shaxul schrieb:


> Ganz genau, und deshalb denke ich dass ein spezielles Unterforum Sinn macht, da dann quasi alle Musikthreads übersichtlich in einer Rubrik untergebracht wären.


exakt so seh ichd as auch
mehrere Rubriken fördern die übersichtlichkeit doch nur!


----------



## Razyl (21. Oktober 2009)

Shaxul schrieb:


> Ganz genau, und deshalb denke ich dass ein spezielles Unterforum Sinn macht, da dann quasi alle Musikthreads übersichtlich in einer Rubrik untergebracht wären.


Da wir ja auch massenweise Musikthreads schon haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Oktober 2009)

wir sind halt rücksichtsvoll und wollen damit warten bis wir das forum haben :/

edit: wie zur hölle kannst du um die uhrzeit schreiben du bist doch in der schule?


----------



## Razyl (21. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> edit: wie zur hölle kannst du um die uhrzeit schreiben du bist doch in der schule?


Kennst du diese tollen Schulwochen, die man umgangssprachlich "Ferien" nennt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (21. Oktober 2009)

Der Thread war nun eine ganze Weile im "Gott & die Welt"-Forum, lang genug um mehr Stimmen zu holen. Ich verschiebe ihn hiermit wieder dahin, wo er hingehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (21. Oktober 2009)

Mh - man könnte es mit so einem Forum probieren - fehlt nur ein vernünftiger Name.


----------



## Lillyan (21. Oktober 2009)

Wenn wäre ich dafür Musik, Film und TV zusammen zu fassen... sonst kommt bald der nächste, der ein Filmforum will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (21. Oktober 2009)

Dann schlage ich "Musik, TV und Kino" vor.

Ich weiß, klingt mist.^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Oktober 2009)

Auf die Augen und die Ohren!
- Das Forum für Musik/Tv/Kino




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2009)

musik forum? O_o
und wenn mans zusammen fassen muß mit tv,kino,fernsehen
miltimedia forum 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (21. Oktober 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showforum=249

Viel Spaß


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2009)

cool danke
/ZAM umarmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

